
77% of 433,000 Sites Use Vulnerable JavaScript Libraries - xweb
https://snyk.io/blog/77-percent-of-sites-still-vulnerable/
======
ejcx
These types of findings are such bullshit. They use "vulnerable" javascript
libraries.

I implore any reader to go out and find a vulnerability of non-P5 severity on
10% of these websites through these "vulnerable libraries".

